# Dried on black crud?



## shawn57187 (Oct 9, 2012)

One of the bicycles I have recently acquired has dried on black junk under the fenders and around the hubs and crank. It looks like petrified grease and dirt.  With some effort I can chip it off with my fingers, but this technique doesn't work in the hard to reach places like the wheel hubs / spokes.  

I sprayed it with degreaser several times but this didn't loosen it.  I was wondering if anyone has a technique for removing this kind of stuck on grease / dirt?


----------



## bikecrazy (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds like old road tar. I would soak it with Goof-off or mineral spirits. Stay away from an open flame and provide proper ventilation


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 9, 2012)

Goof off works really well for this. Not too generously though or it can take the paint off. Wipe the tar continually checking frequently until you get close to the paint.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 9, 2012)

WD-40 works well on that stuff, let it soak in for a while.


----------

